# IR Extender - Repeater w Cat 5/6 Cable



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey everybody,

I ran tons of cat 6 all over my house with the expectation I could use the cable to do many things. One such thing was to use the wires to help transmit an IR signal from each TV to my Home-run media cabinet in the basement. 

I have been looking for a few days now on-line and have found very few reasonably priced solutions. I did find a few COAX boxes on one site, but most only have about a 6 foot cord, or I need to use the 3.5mm jack. I would really prefer to use something that would accept Cat6, I could splice it possibly? 

Anybody found something that works well, (One run could be 100 feet) and other should be under 50 feet or less. I would need to control or send IR signals from 4 or 5 different rooms to the central cabinet.

Thanks for any feed back or what you may have found to work, and not break the bank (The HT room already has :yikes:. )

-NV


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I used 3.5mm wall jacks at IR receiver and IR controller (in different rooms) and ran Cat6 between the wall jacks. 

Regards,
sga2


----------

